# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  Signature ideas?

## ChrissyMaria

I've been pondering lately about sig ideas, I feel like changing mine, anyone have any cool ideas for me?

----------


## slayer

Do you have a general theme you want?

----------


## ChrissyMaria

Not exactly sure, I sorta want something that suits my personality, and tf2 doesn't really show that I guess

----------


## slayer

Well, what is your personality like?

What are some things that you like?

----------


## guitarboy

i made a phrase and wrote it in calligraphy  :smiley:

----------

